# El futuro de la electronica



## santiago (Ago 24, 2008)

bueno de eso se trata que piensan ud del futuro de la electronica
cada vez es mas modular, cada vez es mas adoptada, cada vez mas microcontrolada, etc, etc

pero a lo que principalmente me refiero es a que piensan sobre los componentes de control y potencia

A: van a seguir viniendo millones de componentes

B: va a empezar a venir una linea de componentes, que sean menos y se los pueda programar para que realizen una funcion por ej: un integrado que sea un amplificador que programandolo de tal manera entregue 10, 15,20, etc etc etc

no se si me explico la idea es que sean menos y que sean programables, para que un dia en vez de tener millones tengamos menos pero adaptables a una funcion


----------



## mabauti (Ago 24, 2008)

se debe ir adaptando, o en todo caso hacia una convergencia


----------



## sony (Ago 24, 2008)

me imagino que va a ser todo mas miniaturisado


----------



## tjdor (Ago 24, 2008)

Esto de nanotecnologia va a suponer una nueva revolucion industrial


----------



## electrodan (Ago 30, 2008)

Supongo que en el mercado van a seguir habiendo millones de componentes hechos "a medida", ya que en los equipos se va a miniaturizar todo en un solo circuito integrado. Aunque también podrían haber dispositivos programables producidos en masa, podrían ser buenos por lo económico.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Oct 9, 2009)

Alguien conooce algo que se le parezca a la opcion B?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 9, 2009)

todos...  ...por desgracia


----------

